# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigranti Gazmir Meta brënda një nate rrahu një anglez e plagosi me thikë një tjetër

## Shijaksi-London

Emigranti Gazmir Meta brënda një nate rrahu një anglez e plagosi me thikë një tjetër

            Brighton, gjashtë vite burg agresorit shqiptarë

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Një emigrant shqiptarë në Angli i cili brënda një nate u përfshi në dy incidente të dhunëshme, duke rrahur një britanik e ngulur thikën një tjetri është dënuar me gjashtë vite burg.
Gazmir Meta, 30 vjeç ish punonjës në një fastfud ku tregtoheshin patate të skuqura dhe peshk, është gjetur fajtor për dy sulme të dhunshme ndaj personit pas një procesi gjyqësor që zgjati pesë ditë në ngjykatën Brighton Crown Court.
Të dy incidentet ku u përfshi emigrant shqiptarë i cili jetonte ilegalisht në Angli ndodhën më 27 Maj 2007 në fastfudin  Buddies Plaice  me adresë Kings Road, Brighton, ku ai edhe punonte.
Prokurori çësthtjes i tregoi gjykatës se në 17 Maj 2007 Lee Hewison sëbashku me një mik shkuan për të blerë ushqim në lokalin Buddies Plaice.
Ata ishin shumë në qejfë dhe sjellja e tyre ishte disi e papëlqyshme.
Menjëherë pasi kanë dalë nga lokali Meta i ndoqi ata në rrugë duke goditur me grusht Lee Hew
wison.
Anglzei 23 vjeçar ka rënë në rrugë pa ndjenja, ndërsa Meta është rikthyer në vëndin e punës qetësisht.
 Po atë natë një tjetër djalë i ri i quajtur Rafel Salaciak sëbashku me miqtë e tij shkuan tek lokali ku ishte i punësuar shqiptari,  edhe ata për të blerë patate të skuqura me peshk.
Një zënkë është shënuar mes tyre dhe Gazmir Metës brënda lokalit për të vazhduar jashtë në rrugë.
Meta do ti ndiqte me një thikë në dorë të cilën e mori nga lokali. Me tju afruar atyre goditi njeherë poshtë barkut Rafel Salaciak duke e lënë atë të mbuluar nga gjaku.
Meta do të rikthehej për pak kohë në punë dhe është larguar për ti shpëtuar kapjes nga policia.
E gjithë zona është bllokuar duke përfshirë mbylljen e lokalit.
Ai do të kapej pas disa ditëve nga mbrëmja kur ndodhi incidenti.
Agjenti departamentit te krimeve CID  për zonën e Brighton  DC Chris Hike tha se këto dy krime u ndërmorrën nga Meta duke u sjellë në mënyrë të dhunëshme e shkaktuar dy viktima.
Meta është një individ shumë i rrezikshëm i cili padyshim duhet të mbyllet në burg. ka shtuar hetuesi britanik.
Emigranti shqiptarë edhe në të shkuarën është përfshirë në incidente të ngjashme në zonën Leicestershire. Pas përfundimit të gjashtë viteve burg ai do të dëbohet për në Shqipëri.

----------

